# Bent Fork Tool- First Time Using



## tpender3 (May 9, 2012)

Tried out my Bent Fork Tool Yesterday on a 20" Girls Bike. First thing I learned was take off back of Truck or you can smash finger. So after first lesson put it on ground so I could handle it better. The rest speaks for itself. Before picture is last


----------



## jd56 (May 9, 2012)

So that is a cool tool.
I would summize that the tires would need air to perform this task?
Not a good idea using bare rims.

Does it work with no rim?

Depending on the fender length it may have to come off.

Thanks for the pictures Tony. Looking forward to fixing my Firearrow.


----------



## tpender3 (May 9, 2012)

No you have to have front rim on it it works off of the axle and crank housing. Didn't have much room on 20" but shouild work with bike complete it don't take a minute to find out. This was my yard art bike at least that what I tell my wife. Will be doing Steve K bike tomorrow see how it turns out.


----------



## Boris (May 9, 2012)

Now all you need to find is a tool to put the bottom bracket back in it's original position and a rusty light tool.


----------



## Bozman (May 14, 2012)

MAN O' Man! I wish I had that tool. I just tried unsuccesfully to unbend a 1944 Columbia fork. Luckily we found a 1947 Columbia fork with the same paint job and patena as the 1944.


----------

